# Hi everyone!



## Sue (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi everyone, my name is Susan, and i'm from England. I have a 2 1/2 year old Tortie called Rosie, and a 7 month old Tuxedo called Sophie.

Look forward to meeting everyone!.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Sue!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Happy to have you on board, Sue. I think Tuxedos are the best (but I'm not biased :wink: ) - can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sue. Make sure to post pictures of your cats, we all love seeing pictures :wink:


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Susan. An absolute pleasure to have you with us and of course the two gorgeous Smudge Sisters.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!! Do post pics ASAP. :wink: We love 'em!


----------



## Sue (Oct 26, 2004)

How do i post the pics :?:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hey there and welcome to the forums 

Where in england are you from?

for help on posting pictures follow this-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Susan, Rosie and Sophie  !


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Susan to Cat Forum. Tuxedo kittys are special arent they! As you can see I have a tuxy and tortie too. Were looking forward to hearing all about Yours. There are several People from England who post here.


----------



## Sue (Oct 26, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> hey there and welcome to the forums
> 
> Where in england are you from?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, and i will get some pics posted.

I'm from Newcastle upon Tyne :wink:


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Susan -- if you need any help, feel free to email me

[email protected]


----------

